# Raised heartbeat and palpatations on Anavar



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone else experienced this?

This is my 3rd Var cycle over the last 3yrs and I'm 5 days into it.

My heartbeat is raised 20bpm at rest and when I'm doing cardio it goes ballastic.

Feels like I've taken a lot of caffeine.

I'm using SB Labs var, I've used it before and it was good but this is a new batch.

I've never had this reaction before.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Does your HR become irregular, can you feel "completed" beats at wrist, or do the beats appear very fast and very difficult to count?


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Does your HR become irregular, can you feel "completed" beats at wrist, or do the beats appear very fast and very difficult to count?


Not irregular when I count, just fast, its exactly like I've taken lots of caffeine.

Occasionally I get what feels like a flutter, I've only experienced this once before when I tried an ECA stack and realised stimulants don't really suit me.

I've used Pro-chem and SB labs var before with nothing like this at all.

But this is a new batch of SB Labs stuff I got just before Christmas from the same place as the last lot.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

see the problem is once u notice it u will think about it more witch in turn makes u feel anxcious about it witch in turn again will cause an elavated HR, also you could be coming down with a cold/flu or virus when i get ill even with the slightest sign of a cold my HR becomes elavated and beats harder too


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

webby06_2007 said:


> see the problem is once u notice it u will think about it more witch in turn makes u feel anxcious about it witch in turn again will cause an elavated HR, also you could be coming down with a cold/flu or virus when i get ill even with the slightest sign of a cold my HR becomes elavated and beats harder too


Its not that mate, I'm not massively concerned at all, but it is annoying.

I don't react well to caffeine or stimulants, because my diet is so clean and I don't drink tea/coffee/coke, etc I tend to have a huge reaction to anything like that, I drank a can of red bull once and thought my heart was going to pop.

The only thing I'm taking is the var (and the peptides I've been taking for years) so unless my body has suddenly had some wierd reaction then I suspect the var is not exactly what its supposed to be.

I was fine on the Pro-chem var and had no problems with the SB Labs var I took last year, its just this last lot.

Even if I was coming down with flu the var shouldn't have this effect, as I said its a very obvious stimulant effect, like I've been at the caffeine or an ECA stack.

I just wondered if anyone else has had the same effects when cutting.

My diet is very low in carbs and I'm doing a lot of cardio. The annoying thing is I felt brilliant before I started the cycle, I was cutting well and getting excellent results as well as feeling fantastic, so I thought I'd throw in a var cycle to turbo boost my results and now I'm shaking like a ****ting dog and feel rough as ****s.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you feel the flutter in your chest? trying to fathom whether its atrial flutter or tachardia.Most likely atributed to stimulants.


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Can you feel the flutter in your chest? trying to fathom whether its atrial flutter or tachardia.Most likely atributed to stimulants.


In the chest, but its not huge.

I get the same thing if I use ephedrine.

Also a feeling of tightness in my chest.

The main thing is the increased heart rate and feeling of being on some sort of stimulant.

And during cardio my heart rate gets way up near to 200 when usually its at 140 on the treadmill.

I'm pretty unhappy with it all really.

My Pro-chem source is no longer around so I was using the SB stuff after a recommendation but it looks like its not 100%.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

It's possibly due to a raise in BP but I wouldn't mess about with it bud. Either knock the gear on the head and see if you feel better or just take a trip to the hospital to get an ECG done.


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

paulds said:


> It's possibly due to a raise in BP but I wouldn't mess about with it bud. Either knock the gear on the head and see if you feel better or just take a trip to the hospital to get an ECG done.


Yeah I've stopping taking the var as of this morning.

It looks the same as the previous stuff except the tablets are hard and shiny, whereas last time they had a matt finish.

I'm 99% sure its some sort of stimulant, which if you didn't know what you were doing might help with cutting I suppose, but because I've done var cycles before I know something isn't right with this one.

Back to looking for another decent var source...

(btw...I checked my blood pressure and its not high, its definately a stimulant feeling, even down to having to go for a crap more often, my whole system is jacked up)


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Dustydave said:


> Yeah I've stopping taking the var as of this morning.
> 
> It looks the same as the previous stuff except the tablets are hard and shiny, whereas last time they had a matt finish.
> 
> ...


At least you were able to notice that it wasnt right, there are probably quite a few people walking round of there heads on heavy doses, thinking its the norm


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

i cant touch stimulants either mate cant even drink a coffee panic attacks anxcity elevated heart rate the works least you have dropped it know hope u find a decent source for the next time


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

paulds said:


> At least you were able to notice that it wasnt right, there are probably quite a few people walking round of there heads on heavy doses, thinking its the norm


Whatever it is its pretty fearsome stuff.

I started to notice it immediately, I've only started with 30mg ED (thats 3x10mg tablets) and like I say by the 4th day I was starting to get really bad symptoms.

I took the last lot at 6.30am today and I can feel it wearing off now, my heart rate is now back down to a resting 58bpm (it was over 90bpm this morning), but I can still feel the effects, like a mild caffeine effect.

Earlier on I was getting wierd amphetamine type symptoms, where my eyes were closing and I was getting a body rush.

I'm sure other people would cope with it a lot better but as I said I tend to really react to stimulants.

It reminds me very much of when I tried an ECA stack about 4yrs ago, by the 3rd or 4th day I couldn't handle it anymore and had to quit.

I suppose if you had no idea what to expect from var you might accept this as normal and I'm sure because of the stimulant you'd get some cutting qualities and maybe a feeling of more energy.

But unless my body has suddenly developed some sort of crazy reaction to var (or I have a brain tumour) then its safe to say this stuff is not what its supposed to be.

I'm going to stay off it all weekend and see, if the effects go away then its obviously the tablets, if it stays I'll get to a hospital pretty sharpish.

The laws surrounding steroids are what causes this type of stuff to happen, if it was regulated and controlled by quality and able to be bought legally we wouldn't have these problems. As it is I might have bought and ingested something thats done me some serious harm.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Dustydave said:


> The laws surrounding steroids are what causes this type of stuff to happen, if it was regulated and controlled by quality and able to be bought legally we wouldn't have these problems. As it is I might have bought and ingested something thats done me some serious harm.


Totally agree mate, the law surrounding supply is rediculous.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What a retarded idea putting stims in anavar is. Totally pointless not to mention dangerous for some people.


----------



## Dustydave (Feb 6, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> What a retarded idea putting stims in anavar is. Totally pointless not to mention dangerous for some people.


It was dangerous for me, my resting heart rate doubled and on the treadmill it went over 200.

I'm not being a drama queen when I say I honestly thought my heart was going to pack up.

Three days off now and I'm back to normal, had a great chest/tricep workout last night and got back from a 5 mile run half an hour ago and I feel great.

Whatever was in those tablets was nasty.

I've saved them and I'm waiting until I bump into a mate who reckons he can get them tested in a lab.

If I find out there is something dodgy in there I'll be making sure everyone knows who supplied them and to stay away.

Selling bunk stuff with nothing in it is one thing, but selling something dangerous is about as stupid as it gets.


----------

